# Sleep well, Snowhite



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

My chicken, Snowhite, passed away a few days ago. I will miss her so much. It was a pretty horrible day and every time I go down to feed the other chickens I just want to cry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

:grouphug:


----------

